# Another Mozart Poll



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Gang:
I so appreciate the many good tips yall have given me in my quest for building a classical library. By your leading I've acquired some great recordings of Mozart's symphonies 36-41 and must say I love them all. In researching his life I've become interested in his earlier works and want very much to get some of his earlier symphonies and maybe something from other genres as well. But for now I'm concentrating on his symphonies so I would like you to list your top 5 or 6 earlier ones. And please feel free to throw in a couple that just precede 36! THX:tiphat:


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

If you like numbers 36-41, you should also enjoy symphonies nos. 31-35. Together they constitute so-called "late" symphonies. If you want my recommendations, nos. 31 (Paris) and 35 (Haffner) are my favourites.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

It's true that the symphonies from #31 on have a different character than the earlier ones. Generally, I find that of the pre-#31's, the most often recommended are #25 (the "little" g minor) and #29. 

Speaking for myself - I used to have an old Turnabout LP with #18, #19 and #24 that I really liked.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

25/29/35 Marriner/St Martin...
30 Pinnock/English Concert
31/32 Mackerras/Scottish Chamber
33 Brown/St Martin...
34 Mackerras/Prague Chamber


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Everything that has been mentioned before, plus maybe symphony 28. I recommend Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

You can't go wrong with this:









http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Symphonies-Nos-35-38-/dp/B000001GQB/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1386781690&sr=8-2&keywords=bohm+mozart

Edit: I see you were asking for his earlier work, whoops. Still an awesome record. Also, Definitely check out his piano concerti with Murray Perahia.

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Concertos-Wolfgang-Amadeus/dp/B006XOBFB0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386782052&sr=8-1&keywords=mozart+murray+perahia


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

29
35
25
31
23
1


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Vesuvius said:


> You can't go wrong with this:
> 
> View attachment 30182
> 
> ...


Well, the only problem with that, if it's the same one I have, is the Jupiter first movement is raced through, and played without repeats. I never listen to his Jupiter, I have a decent Lenny Bernstein recording for that, but I'm sure I heard a greater one years ago and can't remember who it was.

Usually though, I like Karl Bohm for Wolfie.

There, my 2000th post! :tiphat::trp:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Well, the only problem with that, if it's the same one I have, is the Jupiter first movement is raced through, and played without repeats. I never listen to his Jupiter, I have a decent Lenny Bernstein recording for that, but I'm sure I heard a greater one years ago and can't remember who it was.
> 
> Usually though, I like Karl Bohm for Wolfie.
> 
> There, my 2000th post! :tiphat::trp:


Ah, for sure. I still find everything else excellent. Good eye though.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

If you want to explore the Mozart symphonies you might be better to buy the whole lot as a package and just dip into them at your leisure, and then later on start collecting individual recordings. When I started my classical music journey a single LP with say 3 - 4 symphonies would cost around £5ish but now with CDs being so cheap and the availability of downloads you can buy a massive chunk of music for the price of a couple of beers!
Just checking them you can get the complete symphonies for under £20.00 - Pinnock or Mackerras and there's a bargain Naxos box for less than this - all good recordings and hours of listening pleasure.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

As someone who's not a particular fan of the symphonies before 38, the earlier ones I have really enjoyed are 25 (funky, G minor sturm und drang style, roaring horns) and 29 (A major, delightfully pretty). 

You owe to yourself to hear these with period instruments and performance practice (Gardiner, Pinnock, Hogwood not ter Linden so much) as well as the old plushy, chocolate box painting recordings. Charles Mackerras and Scottish Chamber Orchestra do these (and Mozart in general) pretty well on modern instruments with the crispness and drive of period practice still in place


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

There's already a thread on symphonies before 21, and it was only started about a week ago. As already said the best way is just to listen to them and decide for yourself, there aren't that many. It doesn't matter what others say really, you don't have to agree with others. Agree on Pinnock, Harnoncourt as well. Then again that's just some people's opinion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

eyeman, you would do yourself a favor not to dwell too long on the early symphonies if you are just getting acquainted with Mozart. Anything before #25 is only interesting from a historical and biographical perspective. You would be better served to move quickly to the concertos, in which Mozart excelled.


----------

